# Here we go again hazardous weather warning



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

:It is all rain but the national weather service has issued a hazardous weather warning for severe flooding again for parts of Ohio. I'm smack in the middle again. Hope it dose not end up like last time had know way in or out of town we were flooded in.Took me 2 hour to go to work though all of the flooded roads that would normally tack about a half hour.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I know the feeling. Had 4 feet of water in my basement. We were out cutting grass when that happened. Then were back out that saturday cutting grass again!!!!:angry:


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Your ****ting me? Your actualy cutting grass? Thats just not right is it. ITS JANUARY. WTH.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

firelwn82;347989 said:


> Your ****ting me? Your actualy cutting grass? Thats just not right is it. ITS JANUARY. WTH.


No no I am not talking about cutting grass now. I guess I should have clarified it. We were talking about the major flood we had here in July. It happened on a thursday and was all said and done friday. Then my boss had me and one other guy out cutting lawns after 10" of rain fell in an hour. Kinda crazy But yes, there are guys out doing some clean-ups and they have their mowers going as well. The grass is trying to grow a little here. Even the perennials I dead-headed in the fall are starting to shoot up. I swear it feels more like March/April than January.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Not cutting grass yet but my neighbor planted new grass just before the fall and it sure looks like it has grown about 4" and is really green and the rest of the yard looks like ****.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

This is crazy!!! I have seen a few lawns with a few inches of growth on them. At this rate, we will be cutting grass in febuary!!!! Im not ready for this yet:yow!:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well i'm not ready either but I tilled up the back yard and planted grass seed today. Thought about putting some winter fertilizer down to.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

This is the best time to do grass seed with all of the rain we have had. That and it is a real nice germination temprature not too hot in the day and not too cold at night. Did you put any straw or something over it? With the new grass seed, you should put some starter fertilizer with it if you didnt. Winter fertilizer is mostly straight nitrogen and only keeps the lawn green during the winter months, doesnt really make any growth occur.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea I put straw down and also spread some top soil to. I meant I was put fertilizer on the front yard not on the new seed.


----------

